# Applying for UK to Toronto - PR and temporary WP at the same time?



## shiantan (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I am looking to move to Toronto to live with my girlfriend who is a Canadian citizen. 

I am 24 and a qualified chartered accountant, have basic French knowledge, adequate finances to support myself, no criminal records etc. I am interested in applying for PR as a skilled professional as soon as possible but am also looking for a job as an accountant in Toronto. We have been researching the best way for me to come over and have read nearly every single thread on this forum, as well as the cic website! It's all getting a bit confusing now if I'm honest! I was hoping I could get some advice/help!

I am planning on coming over to Toronto just after Christmas. However, I have not yet received a formal job offer. I am hoping that by being in the country, finding a job will be easier. 

I was wondering on the timing of things... should I apply for PR as soon as possible, or wait until I have a job to apply (will this help my application get processed faster?)

Also, do I need to buy a return ticket for entry in December if I do not have a temporary visa/PR? Will a cheap ticket to enter the US suffice as proof of exit? Also, how long will I be able to stay before having to exit and re-enter?

Can anyone help?! Thanks!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

shiantan said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am looking to move to Toronto to live with my girlfriend who is a Canadian citizen.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Shiantan,
I would say you are much more likely to be able to secure a job by being here. Networking and personal contacts are very important here. Its not what you know but who!

In terms of applying for PR having a job will not speed up the proccess via the skilled worker route.
Though if you get a work permit from a job offer, then you may be able to use the new Canadian epxerience category after working here for 2 years. So that could be quicker.
You can stay for up to 6 months before needing to leave. I am not completely sure about the return ticket but would say you will need one. Cheap ticket to US sounds a bit dodgy. Also you will nee to arrange medical insurance for your stay.
Hope this helps Louise


----------



## shiantan (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi louiseg,

Thanks for your reply. I am currently unsure of how to handle my job applications. Would it be better to manage it all myself, or to submit my details to a recruitment consultant? Do you know of any reliable/reputable ones in the finance industry?

I am also a bit worried about filling my time whilst I am job-hunting. Am I able to volunteer without a work visa? I would preferrably like to volunteer within the healthcare industry. Does anyone know of any volunteer organisations that I can get in touch with?

Failing that I would also like to learn french/spanish. Are there any good courses/schools that I could attend in January that anyone knows of?

Thanks!

Shian


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

shiantan said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am looking to move to Toronto to live with my girlfriend who is a Canadian citizen.
> 
> ...


Hi

Please remember that If an individual visitor travels to the United States or Saint Pierre & Miquelon only/only (contiguous territory) during the period of their original authorized entry to Canada, when they re-enter Canada they will be admitted for the remaining balance of the period of their original/original entry only - they do not get a "new" six months. In effect, visits to the USA are treated as if the individual has never left Canada.

Good Luck
Osh


----------

